# want to get club fitted



## hollywood261 (Nov 9, 2013)

Good morning, I have a question and need help. I want to get club fitted but unsure tbe best place to go. I live in staten island ny. Any ideas for a great place to go or what to look for. The only place I know is dicks sporying goods and not sure there good. Thanks for the help


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

If you have a local Dicks Sporting Goods, I know for a fact they will fit you. They carry all clubs except Titleist, and have daily deals on the hot clubs like RocketBladez and other Taylormade clubs. 

That's the only store I can gurantee will fit you. Big 5 won't, but possibly Sports Authority will, as well. You'd have to check that out yourself. However, Dicks Sporting goods is a certain.

A couple hours away from my town is a professional fitting clinic. Don't know the name of it, but they're the big show.. it's worth the drive. I suggest looking around for those as they have the "true" pros over there.. but Dicks sporting goods is close enough.


----------

